# Favorite book



## Ania (May 14, 2004)

My favorite book is "Stolen Moments" by Barbara Fisher. 
I couldnt stop crying.... Awsome book. 
Whats your favorite book???


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Feb 2 2005, 12:18 PM
> *Number the Stars by Lois Lowry
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32966*


[/QUOTE]

That was my favorite book growing up... I'll have to think about my all time favorite book... I love reading


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

Excellent question, but for me it is going to be very difficult to decide for one specific. I love reading, I read one or two books per wk. When I was growing up my all time favorite was Little Women, I still can read it and cry. Another one is Le Pettit Prince. 

I love reading books about the 1920-1950 the Depression Era, the Russian Revolution, World War I and II, the Holocaust. 

But also I read contemporary novels. 

I'm just not too crazy about 1500-1800 romance novels, and absolutely no Sci-Fi or terror for me.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

GEESH! I can't name just one!!! I LOVE most children's litereature books! I LOVE _Stephanie's Ponytail_-and _Charlie the Caterpillar_...and most of Max Lucado's children's books.
I also love _The Giving Tree_ by Shel Silverstein...my all time favorite book would have to be..._Where the Red Fern Grows!!! _I think that has got to be one of the most beautiful stories of all time!!! I cannot get through the book or the movie without crying! Such love and devotion throughout the entire book! Excellently written and portrayed!!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I love to read so just hand me a book and I'll read it.. I'm not very picky, I'll read it all. I think I've probably only disliked one or two books enough to not finish them.. I love just about everything. Some of my all time faves are:

"Fight Club" by Chuck Palahniuk (anything by him is great)
"Georgiana: Duchess of Devonshire" by Amanda Foreman
"Da Vinci Code" by Dan Brown
"Guests of the Shiek" by Elizabeth Warnock Fernea
"Bel Canto" by Ann Patchett 
"The Awakening" by Kate Chopin
"Falling Angels" by Tracy Chevalier


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Feb 2 2005, 01:46 PM
> *Where the Red Fern Grows!!! I think that has got to be one of the most beautiful stories of all time!!! I cannot get through the book or the movie without crying! Such love and devotion throughout the entire book! Excellently written and portrayed!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32983*


[/QUOTE]

That has to be my favorite book of all time... OH MY GOSH! I still my original copy and it is just falling apart. I absolutly LOVE that book. 

"Little Women" is also so good. I have that, and the DVD next to each other! 

I know I am way behind the times but I am about to start "Da Vinci Code"

I'm still thinking though... I know I have more...

Edit: Duh... I loved The 5 People You Meet in Heaven


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Feb 2 2005, 01:57 PM
> *Edit: Duh... I loved The 5 People You Meet in Heaven
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32987*


[/QUOTE]


I haven't read that, but heard it was really good...maybe I will ask for it for my birthday...in 10 days!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Happy birthday to both of you!!!






















It is such a good and easy read!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

DaVinci Code for sure, all the "classics" and "Chicken Soup for the Mothers Soul". I found all the Chicken Soup books to be just great!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Feb 2 2005, 02:01 PM
> *Traci is your b-day the 12th?  Mine is the 13th!!  WOO HOO for us!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Yep...the 12th...hubby's is that day too...we share a birthday...


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

Alot of February b-days mine is the 8th-----no wonder we are all such nice people









Favorite books, if you ask my husband I have not found a book I didn't like







. I am an avid reader and love to read. I enjoy sequels..I loved the Mitford Series by Jan Karon-just a fun light read. But I have way to many favs to list.....I just enjoy a good entertaining or suspense book....so keep the names coming I will have to check them out...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I love to read, though lately most of my time seems to be spent on the computer. When I was growing up my favorites were "Gone with the Wind", "Little Women", and the Little House books. Recently I've really enjoyed the Da Vinci Code. I also read everything by Linda Howard and Nora Roberts, among others.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i am no big book reader, i read the paper, magazines, how-to's, ALOT of the internet, truck/car stuff, tech gadgets, bla bla bla but two of the books i have read that I loved are the electric koolade acid test, i think by tom wolfe, i could be wrong and the bridges of madison county, yes i said it, TBoMC


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I also enjoyed the DaVinci code. One book that got to my soul was "The Five People You Meet in Heaven" by Mitch Albom. I cried all through it.... his words were just so beautiful. I heard him speak recently and met him at a fund raising dinner and he was wonderful.... such a good-hearted man.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Hard to choose, but some of them are:

"She's Come Undone" by Wally Lamb
"This Much I Know is True" by Wally Lamb
"Beach Music" by Pat Conroy
"Prince of Tides" by Pat Conroy
"Memoirs of a Geisha" by Arthur Golden
"To Kill a Mockingbird" by Harper Lee

I could go on and on, but my memory ain't what it used to be. 

I loved "The Secret Garden" by Frances Hodgson Burnett when I was a kid.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm a Terry Brookes Fan and VC Andrews fan Dedicated. 

I can't name one, as I love them all.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

*THere were so many I wanted to comment on!!!







*



> _Originally posted by 2happymalts_@Feb 2 2005, 07:28 PM
> *Alot of February b-days mine is the 8th-----no wonder we are all such nice people
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

*My husband would say the same thing about me! I love to read when I have the time...but I MUST have the time...because when I get into a good book, the rest of my life goes on hold until I can finish it! I never want to put them down!!  
*


> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Feb 2 2005, 07:32 PM
> *I love to read, though lately most of my time seems to be spent on the computer.  When I was growing up my favorites were "Gone with the Wind", "Little Women", and the Little House books.  Recently I've really enjoyed the Da Vinci Code.  I also read everything by Linda Howard and Nora Roberts, among others.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33029*


[/QUOTE]








*I LOVE Nora Roberts!!! Her books are AWESOME!!!!*


> _Originally posted by Joe_@Feb 2 2005, 07:58 PM
> *i am no big book reader, i read the paper, magazines, how-to's, ALOT of the internet, truck/car stuff, tech gadgets, bla bla bla but two of the books i have read that I loved are the electric koolade acid test, i think by tom wolfe, i could be wrong and the bridges of madison county, yes i said it, TBoMC
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]








*WHAT A MAN!!!! He owns/loves and runs a site for foo-foo dogs...AND...he is man enough to admit he has read The Bridges of Madison County







Where were you when I was looking for a husband!?







I can't even get mine to sit through the movie~and it has some sex scenes in it!








*


> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Feb 2 2005, 09:21 PM
> *I'm a  Terry Brookes Fan and VC Andrews fan Dedicated.
> 
> I can't name one, as I love them all.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33050*


[/QUOTE]

*I used to read VC Andrews when I was a younger. I read all of the Flowers in the Attic and the Heaven series. I think there was one series after that I read too. Then I decided that they pretty much all had the same themes, and it got old. 

I also used to read a lot of Stephen King...but his mind is SO warped, that I couldn't read him any more. One of my favorite books by him is Needful Things. I thought it had a really great message if you could make it through the book. Really made you stop and think.







Anyway, he started using children as the demons/bad people in some of them...and I put him down. His mind is just not operating on a sane path or something...







*


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

my fav in recent years was attonement by IAN MCEWAN. 

I also read a lot of "fluff" while I'm in school b/c there is so much reading for school. I'll read a few pages at night or a book on the weekend. I check out books at the library all the time.

I love all the anne of green gable books and read them often...

I do read lots of children's books for school and I love most of them. There are so many great stories out there on every topic to explain things to children.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Feb 2 2005, 10:05 PM
> *I also read a lot of "fluff" while I'm in school b/c there is so much reading for school. I'll read a few pages at night or a book on the weekend.  I check out books at the library all the time.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33080*


[/QUOTE]
I like "fluff" books too when I'm in school.. it's nice to not have to make your brain work to entertain yourself! My guilty pleasure is silly romance novels.. I can read a whole one in one shift where I work so they are great to just occupy myself.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I have quite a few favotites too-but the ones that stick in my mind most are Elizabeth Berg books-especially Talk Before Sleep. An also Lovely Bones by Alice Sebold- I could read them both over and over. Anne of Green Gables-I love!! I have read a few by Nora Roberts and they were good too! Sounds like I need to read the DaVinci Code!
Way to go Joe!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Feb 2 2005, 10:23 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79+Feb 3 2005, 05:58 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like "fluff" books too when I'm in school.. it's nice to not have to make your brain work to entertain yourself! My guilty pleasure is silly romance novels.. I can read a whole one in one shift where I work so they are great to just occupy myself.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33215
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah thats the type of stuff i am reading now...when you have to read a bunch of confusing thought provoking books for school silly romance is a nice change, i just finished reading (like literally like 10 min ago) a bubbles series by sarah strohmeyer, kinda like the evanavich (sp?) books, just gotta love a book that involves no real thinking to understand lol

The only reason i dont read more is becuause i hate having to read some, stop, come back to it read more, stop...its like pausing a movie then trying to get back into watching it later so when i read i always try to finish the book in one sitting which tends to leave me reading until like 6am the next morning lol 

One book i couldnt do that with was pillars of the earth by ken follet, i had to read this book for school and would have never picked it on my own but it really is a good book not a hard read or anything but its 1000+ pages which as far as i am conserned is a lot

I read that Da Vinci Code book and all teh ones with the same characters....that was one of those books i just HAD to finish in one sitting lol

I dont like scary books at all but i did finally break down and read the shinning a while back, i scared the heck out of me (excpecially considering i am a florida girl who flips out when she sees an inch of snow and refuses to go outside lol) but it was good

I coudl keep going but i wont lol


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Feb 3 2005, 10:06 PM
> *I like scary books at all but i did fianlly*


i read Cujo long ago :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

ok, well, i've read a bunch of "novels" when i was an english major at SDSU---it sucked!!!! i like reading fun stuff:

BEST BOOK EVER---*HARRY POTTER BY JK ROWLING*

i have read up to book 5....and the 6th book is coming out in july!! yay!!


and i like the book---*Most of my Patients ARe Animals by Robert Miller*

its about a vet. thats why i liked it and it had a bunch of interesting stories......BUT harry potter is still better. lol.

AND I forgot to mention: R.L Stein Books are the best!! i read around 40 of his books when i was in 6th and 7th grade. but then i stopped reading them. i should start reading them again.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Feb 3 2005, 10:09 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

didnt notice till after you quoted it ment to say i dont like scary books...i fixed it my post now


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

My favorite author currently is *Harlan Coban*. *"Tell No One"* was his first book I read and I couldn't put it down. He writes a great mystery. I also enjoy *David Baldachi's *books. On the lighter side I also enjoyed "The Mitford Series". Right now I'm into *"Who Took my Bone"*, a book about mult-dog households, and of course, *Culture Clash*.


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Feb 3 2005, 04:58 PM
> *I like "fluff" books too when I'm in school.. it's nice to not have to make your brain work to entertain yourself!  My guilty pleasure is silly romance novels.. I can read a whole one in one shift where I work so they are great to just occupy myself.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33215*


[/QUOTE]

Most of my fluff is romance too! I love british ones b/c I feel like it's a trip somewhere too! I can reread bridget jones millions of times and love it just as much each time!
Gotta love that bridget!


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

I forgot to mention that I love anything by david sedaris! He is great! and if you can get his books on tape that are awesome b/c of the way he speaks and tells his stories. He is on "this american life" on NPR sometimes -- also a great show you can listen to online (for FREE!) and hear some of his stories there.

Great entertainment that makes me laugh out loud even if i'm reading in an airport!

Nicolle


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't know how to read! LOL jk...I haven't read a book in forever! Reading isn't a hobby of mine. But 2 books that sticks out of my mind are The 100 Secret Senses and What dreams May Come. My favorite movie is What Dreams May Come and that's why I read the book. I like the movie more. I'm trying to get my cousin to paint that painting that was in the movie.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Feb 3 2005, 04:58 PM
> *My guilty pleasure is silly romance novels.. I can read a whole one in one shift where I work so they are great to just occupy myself.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33215*


[/QUOTE]

Same here!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Feb 4 2005, 12:04 AM
> *I forgot to mention that I love anything by david sedaris!  He is great!  and if you can get his books on tape that are awesome b/c of the way he speaks and tells his stories.  He is on "this american life" on NPR sometimes -- also a great show you can listen to online (for FREE!) and hear some of his stories there.
> 
> Great entertainment that makes me laugh out loud even if i'm reading in an airport!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oh I love David Sedaris... I have listened to him on NPR... _This American Life _is one of my all time favorite radio shows... absolutely love it.. so well done...
I have not read his books yet... I need to do that....


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Feb 23 2005, 11:33 AM
> *I just finished reading Life of Pi by Yann Martel.  Has anyone else read this book?  I don't want to give anything away, but the ending so surprised me last night that I couldn't even sleep!  Anyway, I HIGHLY recommend this book--it isn't your typical book with the typical paradigms.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37195*


[/QUOTE]

I have not read that one but it is on my list! I had the same experience with Atonement by Ian McEwen...I begged my friends to read it just so I had someone to talk to about the ending!!! It was so good.

For those of you romance readers...I just found an author I really like -- her name is Rachel Gibson Here is her website. I have read several of her books and they were all good. Gotta love a good romance!

Nicolle


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

My favorite book is Little Women. My mother gave it to me in hard cover when I was about 12. It was a very thick book. I still have it but it is about 35 years old. When my daughter got married last year, she gave me a present. It is also Little Women. She said that story always reminded her of home. This book is very little and thin. I don't know how they got all those words in that little book. But I will always treasure both copies. Leslie


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, I read Life of Pi and was just wowed! My 13 year old granddaughter was recently introduced to a famous Billionaire who spent about 15 minutes talking with her in his office and one of the 3 pieces of advice he gave her was: "Read something you wouldn't ordinarily read" and so I gave her "Life of Pi".........She STILL hasn't read it!









But, if you want a real page-turner, get "One Thousand White Women" and I forget the author. (I'm bad about that because I read several books a week, too)

It was rumored that the government was going to send the Indians 1,000 white women to integrate the tribes with the white man and this story plays on that rumor. A really good story!


----------

